# Hi, I'm Scarlet Spades



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, this is Spades and I'm not new, though I feel like I need a bit of a re-introduction.


I joined as an INTJ Type 5. After several months of learning and discussion, I have concluded that *ENTJ Type 7* is a much better fit. Part of the reason why it took so long (and why countless people on the forums are mistyped) is because of a large propagation of false stereotypes and misinformation. "Type Most Likely to...", "You Know You're a ___ When...", "Anyone else have problems with ___'s?", "You can't be a ___ because you...", the Temperaments, and those ridiculous type labels. The reasons are endless.


The worst part of it all is the point when I started to take typology seriously. It began to fundamentally break down. I didn't fit anywhere, no one did. And that's because Type is nothing more than a basic pattern among humans. It says nothing about *our spiritual development, our life lessons, our wisdom, our ability to learn, grow, and change*. It says nothing about *our passions, our desires, our strengths, weaknesses, hardships, or disabilities*. It says nothing about *our skills, our intelligence, our life experiences, our stage of personal growth, or our unique quirks*. It says nothing about our ability to get along, which is a matter of practice, self-awareness, and development of empathy, not a cheap excuse to blame our type differences.


~ Just because I'm an E doesn't mean I lack thoughtfulness or depth. Introspection is top priority in my life, and I absolutely love time alone. The fact of the matter is that I have boundless energy and I like to let it out. Both the inner and outer universes are fascinating after all.

~ Just because I'm an N doesn't mean I'm not observant of my environment. I greatly enjoy being in the moment and I have an eye for detail. I also happen to be a Highly Sensitive Person. How deliciously ironic. 

~ Just because I'm a T doesn't mean I'm emotionally oblivious. T/F is not about emotions at all. As humans, we all have them. Being emotionally aware can only help one in life, as they gain a better understanding of who they are. Any mistreatment of others is a sign of inner conflict. 

~ Just because I'm a J doesn't mean...anything! I value open-mindedness and non-judgement above  all, and that really has nothing to do with P/J. I would daydream all day every day if I could.


Sure, it's all about the cognitive functions, but how can I really measure such things? I can only estimate based on general patterns. There really is no point in overthinking it anymore, it is what it is. ENTJ fits like a skimpy bikini, with the rest of my entire being left out, but I'm cool with that.


*Due to the negativity I experience from reading responses on the forums, I will not be spending much time posting anymore*. I don't want to preach, nor do I feel it's worth my time and well-being trying to make a point. I'll be around if people want to talk to me on my profile. I'd much prefer to *connect with people personally* rather than talk to letters and numbers about the same things over and over. I'm also open to adding people on Facebook if you PM me.

Thanks, PerC ^_^ Hope I didn't come off too arrogant. I doo have "inferior Fi" after all  *chuckles*


Me in my natural habitat.








Multidimensional being.

*P.S. I missed some of you!!*


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

@Spades is back! Hide the wine!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> @Spades is back! Hide the wine!


Toooo late~ *zig-zags in the middle of the road singing Pinkie Pie songs*


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Spades said:


> Toooo late~ *zig-zags in the middle of the road singing Pinkie Pie songs*


Well, that explains why you're scarlet now. Too bad that bottle was poisoned. >


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Well, that explains why you're scarlet now. Too bad that bottle was poisoned. >


I've been Scarlet since like 2004! Who's this @Miss Scarlet imposter I'm seeing around the forums!

And you mean the bottle I switched with you when you weren't looking?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Spades said:


> I've been Scarlet since like 2004! Who's this @Miss Scarlet imposter I'm seeing around the forums!
> 
> And you mean the bottle I switched with you when you weren't looking?


You magnificent bastard. Well played. It's too bad I put poison in both bottles, just in case.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

While you weren't looking, I turned both substances into grape juice. It was unfortunate, but it had to be done in order to negate the poison.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> While you weren't looking, I turned both substances into grape juice. It was unfortunate, but it had to be done in order to negate the poison.


So it's your fault I'm sober! Bastard.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> So it's your fault I'm sober! Bastard.


 
My alternate plan was to make them both into ducks.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome back, Spades!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> While you weren't looking, I turned both substances into grape juice. It was unfortunate, but it had to be done in order to negate the poison.


That grape juice better be psychedelic.



Boss said:


> Welcome back, Spades!


Thanks Boooss! Hey, I hear having a Label is the cool thing to do


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome back, @Spades! ^_^ I'm happy to see you back, even if you are going to be less active. You're one of those members I look up to.  I was sad when you were gone.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I wish I could thank your post thousands and thousands of times.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> Welcome back, @_Spades_ ! ^_^ I'm happy to see you back, even if you are going to be less active. You're one of those members I look up to.  I was sad when you were gone.





viva said:


> I wish I could thank your post thousands and thousands of times.


Thank you both immensely <333 I am humbled :blushed:
(Why are the emoticons here so weird =/ )


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

ENTJ 7 o.0 












Welcome back


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome back ^_^


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Jawz said:


> ENTJ 7 o.0
> 
> 
> Welcome back


Yaaay thank you! Also 7 is quite common for ENTJ, not so much for INTJ. ENTJ 7's look very different from the stereotypical ENTJ 8. I have no interest in business or managing people *shudders*. I also think I may have been confusing my Se-Ni combo for Ne.


On a completely unrelated side note, here are my official MBTI results:

















Not that this has anything to do with my decision, as the above is purely based on the retarded dichotomies. Though I found it a lot less ridiculous than online ones, but still a different system than JCF altogether.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I enjoy your posts on the cognitive functions forums, but any kind of being back sounds good to me!


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi @Spades, I'm a 784 sp/sx like you, and thank you for writing this. I don't see myself in any description of type 7 (including relatively reputable ones like Riso and Hudson)--but I know for a fact that I conform to the psychological pattern. It took me 12 years to realize this, and literally _no one_ is going to see that based on my "personality". 

I'm also an ISTP, and I like what you said about the bikini. It's so true. And it's just one more reason I don't look like a "typical" seven.

Anyway, welcome back to the forum.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Spades, glad you're back! Wow, a type 7 ENTJ! You're so full of surprises, haha. Come to think of it, I might know one IRL.


----------

